
Why we think terrorism is scarier than it really is - aburan28
https://getpocket.com/explore/item/why-we-think-terrorism-is-scarier-than-it-really-is-and-we-probably-always-will-1239239322
======
greenyoda
As per HN Guidelines[1], "please submit the original source". In this case,
it's [http://www.vox.com/2016/3/28/11318640/terrorism-threat-
hype](http://www.vox.com/2016/3/28/11318640/terrorism-threat-hype)

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

